
Optical injection attacks in through LED status indicators - ndrake
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.00479
======
joezydeco
It's an interesting idea, and most don't realize that LEDs can serve as input
devices when the wavelengths match.

But on most devices you would need to modify the software to reconfigure the
LED output pins to become those inputs. And once you have access to the
software, do you really need to inject more software via this method?

